# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  يا أهل غزة .. كفوا أياديكم

## الصعيدي

*كفوا أياديكم ..
ألقوا السلاح .. كفى ..
ما عاد يُجديكم
يكفي مقاومةًً
يكفي جهاداً
هيا ارفعوا الراية البيضاء
وانبطحوا
لنطعمكم ونسقيكم
كفوا عن الصبر
إن الصبر مهلكة
فلا تلقوا بأيديكم لتهلكةٍ ..
حتما ستُرديكم
لا تحلُموا بالنصر
ولّى زمان الانتصار
استسلموا
سنزيد حولكم الحصار
لن تغني الأنفاق عنكم
إنا سنقضي بالجدار
علَى أمانيكم
لا تحسبونا كاليهود
وقد جبنوا
وفروا من أراضيكم
نحن الفراعنة الصّغار
بنى أجدادنا الأمجادَ والأهرامَ
ونحن شيَّدنا الجدار
هذِي حضارتنا
خنق وإيلام
ومنع الخبز
وحليب الصغار
هذي هديتنا لكم
مصادرة الدواء
وخنق الأبرياء
وقطع علاج أهلكم الكبار
إن حاول الدخلاء نصرتكم
سنمنعهم .. ونردعهم
ونسجنهم .. ونشقيكم
سنُعيق شريان الحياة
فليس يغيثكم
لا تحسبوه يعينكم
خابت مساعيكم
من قبل أعلنّا
وحذرنا .. ونادَيْنا
هذا زمان الانكسار
هيا انحنوا
فقد انحنينا
من قبل أعلنا
وحذرنا .. ونادينا
لا عيش إلا بالسجود
لا حل إلا بالعمالة
للخنازير .. أبناء القرود
لا طاقة اليوم للقوم
بقتال اليهود
لسنا رجالا ..
سنَصْدُقُكم
لسنا رجالا
ولا نرضى رجالا
بجانب أرضنا
فالذل يحرقنا
والمجد يرفُعكم ويُعليكم
تاج الوقار لكم
ينير رؤسكم
وفوق رؤوسنا
إكليل عارٍ
طوفان عزتكم حتما
سيغرق أرضنا
يوما ويحييكم
ضقنا بكم ذرعا
لا حل إلا بالجدار
فعسى الجدار
يستر عارنا منكم
ويحميكم*
*-------------*بقلم .. مصري يعلن براءته من جدار العار
KHETM44--2010.gif

----------


## فتى مصر

وليه متقلش ان الجدار علشان لا يتكرر تصرف حقير كقتل جندى ليس له ذنب الا وجود احقاد وضغائن من كلاب نساعدهم ويقتلونا ...

----------


## الصعيدي

> وليه متقلش ان الجدار علشان لا يتكرر تصرف حقير كقتل جندى ليس له ذنب الا وجود احقاد وضغائن من كلاب نساعدهم ويقتلونا ...


أهلا أخي فتي مصر .. تحياتي لك
بيتهيألي نتكلم بأدب .. وإلا مافيش داعي للنقاش
كل القوى الوطنية والمفكرين المصريين والعالميين يا أخي بيقولوا هذا الكلام .. وإن النظام المصري متواطئ وعميل لإسرائيل .. ودي حاجة لا تعيبك ولا تعيبني كمصريين مش مسئولين عن جرائم هذا النظام .. 
وللا إيه ؟؟
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## فتى مصر

> أهلا أخي فتي مصر .. تحياتي لك
> بيتهيألي نتكلم بأدب .. وإلا مافيش داعي للنقاش
> كل القوى الوطنية والمفكرين المصريين والعالميين يا أخي بيقولوا هذا الكلام .. وإن النظام المصري متواطئ وعميل لإسرائيل .. ودي حاجة لا تعيبك ولا تعيبني كمصريين مش مسئولين عن جرائم هذا النظام .. 
> وللا إيه ؟؟
> تحياتي


نتكلم بأدب !!! على اساس انى اتكلمت بقله ادب ؟!!!

لما اقول على قاتل مجرم وحقير وكلب هل دا قله ادب !!! ولا لازم اتفق معاك فى الرأى علشان اكون مؤدب !!!! 




> وإن النظام المصري متواطئ وعميل لإسرائيل


اتفق معاك فى جزء من دا ... لكن من الناحية العسكرية مفيش تواطؤ _دا من وجهة نظرى _ والا كان تم احتلالنا من زمان ..






> ودي حاجة لا تعيبك ولا تعيبني كمصريين مش مسئولين عن جرائم هذا النظام .. 
> وللا إيه ؟؟


احنا مش مسئولين فعلا عن اى جرائم للنظام ... بس بجد مصر كدولة بتساعد فلسطين بس بقدر وبعدين مفيش دولة تقدر تتحكم او توفر كل احتياجات دولة تانية وخصوصا لو كانت محتله ... ناهيك ان الى بيحتل فلسطين اسرائيل وليس مصر ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب محمد 
ما أصعب هذه اللحظات التى تمر على أمتنا الإسلامية..
خطأ كبير إستسلامنا لهذا الواقع المرير..
لابد أن نرفضه ولا نقبل أو نسلم به أبدا..
يخطىء الكثيرون فى ترديدهم بفخر أن المسلمين سوف يحاربون اليهود فى آخر الزمان وينتصرون عليهم..
الخطأ ليس فى ترديد البشارة..الخطأ فى الإفتخار بذلك..والركون إليه..
فالفخر لن يحوزه المنهزمون والمستسلمون والخانعون والمتآمرون والمعرضون..
الفخر سيناله الرافضون للظلم والمقاومون له والمحاربون له والمقاتلون فى سبيل الله..
نصرة فلسطين ليست منة ولا منحة ولا فضل..نصرة فلسطين واجب وفرض من يقول بالتخلى عنها يجب أن يراجع نفسه ألف مرة ومرة..
أهمس فى أذن كل أصدقائى ألا ينساقوا وراء دعوات الفرقة بين أبناء أمتنا الإسلامية..
فلن تقوم لنا قائمة إن لم نتحد..ولله در من قال:إذا كان للموت من بد. فعار علينا أن نموت جبناء

----------


## فتى مصر

> نصرة فلسطين ليست منة ولا منحة ولا فضل


ويجب عليهم ايضا ان يسلكوا نفس السلوك لنجدة انفسهم ... وانى والله لاعجب ممن يحمل سلاح وبدلا من ان يوجهه الى الى صدر اسرائيلى يوجهه الى صدر مصرى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.



> نصرة فلسطين واجب وفرض من يقول بالتخلى عنها يجب أن يراجع نفسه ألف مرة ومرة


مؤكد ... ولكن يجب عليهم ايضا ان ينتبهوا الى ذلك والا يكونوا بذلك متواطئين على انفسهم ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب محمد( فتى مصر)
مداخلتك الأولى يفهم منها أنك تعمم الحديث على جموع الفلسطينيين
وهم ناس محاصرة من عدو خسيس لا يعرف رحمة ولا وازع له..يقتل الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ بدم بارد ودون أن يهتز به طرف..
عندما ننظر للموضوع من وجهة نظر أننا أمة إسلامية واحدة يصعب كثيرا أن نتحدث عن التصنيف بأن هذا مصرى وذاك فلسطينى أو عراقى أو أفغانى..
كلنا مسلمون وكل دم مسلم فى رقابنا جميعا..
تحياتى لك

----------


## فتى مصر

> مداخلتك الأولى يفهم منها أنك تعمم الحديث على جموع الفلسطينيين


لم اقصد الجموع ... 




> عندما ننظر للموضوع من وجهة نظر أننا أمة إسلامية واحدة يصعب كثيرا أن نتحدث عن التصنيف بأن هذا مصرى وذاك فلسطينى أو عراقى أو أفغانى..
> كلنا مسلمون وكل دم مسلم فى رقابنا جميعا..


يقول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم (لايزال المرء فى سعه من دينه ما لم يسفك دما حراما )... وهذا الذى قتل الجندى كيف لى ان انظر اليه على انه مسلم !!!! 

سؤال 
هو ليه الشعب المصرى دايما بيظلم نفسه ؟!! وبيظلم شعبه ؟!!! وليه بيلتمس خمسين الف عذر للغير ؟!!! اما بالنسبة لينا كمصريين دائما غلطانين !!! 
اخشى ان يكون اصاب اغلبية الشعب المصرى مرض التمتع بجلد الذات ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لم اقصد الجموع ... 
> 
> 
> 
> يقول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم (لايزال المرء فى سعه من دينه ما لم يسفك دما حراما )... وهذا الذى قتل الجندى كيف لى ان انظر اليه على انه مسلم !!!! 
> 
> سؤال 
> هو ليه الشعب المصرى دايما بيظلم نفسه ؟!! وبيظلم شعبه ؟!!! وليه بيلتمس خمسين الف عذر للغير ؟!!! اما بالنسبة لينا كمصريين دائما غلطانين !!! 
> اخشى ان يكون اصاب اغلبية الشعب المصرى مرض التمتع بجلد الذات ..


أخى الحبيب فتى مصر..
لو أنا شككت فى إن الذى قام بقتل الجندى المصرى ممكن يكون صهيونى ..أو عميل للصهاينة..أو إنسان أحمق ويستحق أن يقتل ..هل ممكن أشكك فى إن المسلم لا بد له من نصرة أخيه المسلم؟
الموضوع ليس أبدا جلد للذات كما تتصور..

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

أحييك أخي على موقفك وعلى صرختك ضد الظلم  
كل مسلم حق لا يخلو قلبه من تلك المعانى المتضمنة  فى كلماتك المؤلمة  
أصبحت علانية هكذا مناصرتنا لهم وتبعيتنا 
ويتحدثون عن السيادة أين هذه السيادة  
هل أصبحت فى تلقى الأوامر وتنفيذها 
النظام المصرى فى موقفه هذا أشبه  بمجند الأمن المركزي
 الذى قد يقتل أخاه إذا تلقى أمر بذلك من رئيسه  
ليس هذا هو الإسلام  ليست هذه هى هويتنا المسلمة 
يقع الكثيرون فى خطأ النظر إلى غزة 
لا يرونها بلدة مسلمة بها مسلمون تم احتلالهم من الكفرة 
بل يرونها بلدة فى دولة أخرى هكذا فقط 
وما أمرنا المولى بهذا  لقد اُمرنا بالترابط ونصرة المسلمين فى كل مكان 

قال تعالى فى كتابه الحكيم


﴿وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ﴾ [التوبة:71] 

و قال تعالى فى كتابه الحكيم 


﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ﴾


[المائدة:51]

وجدار الموت هذا هو دليل قاطع  على موالاتنا لليهود
 ومناصرتنا لهم وتقديمنا اخواننا المسلمين فريسة هينة لهم 
ولكن الله ناصرهم ان شاء الله 

ومقتل الجندى المصرى تشوبه أقاويل كثيرة والله وحده يعلم 
بأى رصاص تم قتله ومن بدأ 
واتعجب فلم يمر وقت طويل على جنودنا الذين قُتلوا بنيران اسرائلية على الحدود فى قلب أراضينا 

وليتخيل كل شخص هكذا أن شخصا يمنع عن ابناءه الدواء والطعام 
ويعين عليه اليهود شخص يقدم ابنك وابنتك وزوجتك 
فريسة  للموت والقتل وهتك العرض 
فماذا سيكون موقفك منه 
والله انى لأستحى منهم ولا ألومهم على أى شيء يفعلوه أو يقولوه
فنحن لم ننفذ فيهم حديث *المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
"*مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعي له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى"*

سلمت يداك أخى على ما كتبت من حق  
جزيت عنه خيراً ان شاء الله

----------


## فتى مصر

> ﴿وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ﴾
> "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعي له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى"


وهل هذا الكلام  يوجه لنا فقط ؟!!! الم يكن الجندى المصرى ولى للقاتل الحقير ؟!!!





> ومقتل الجندى المصرى تشوبه أقاويل كثيرة والله وحده يعلم 
> بأى رصاص تم قتله ومن بدأ


الاحرى بك ان تتألمى عليه لا ان تشككى فى كونه بدأ او من قتله .. كل هذا لاثبات شرعية قتل جندى ليس له اى ذنب الا ان هناك حقير على الجانب الاخر يأبى ان يطلق اعيرته الغادرة تجاه محتل بلده ويصوبها تجاه شعب يمده بالطعام !!!!!!. 





> وليتخيل كل شخص هكذا أن شخصا يمنع عن ابناءه الدواء والطعام


ولتتخيلى انتى ايضا ان يكون هذا يكون الجندى الذى قتلك ابنك او اخوك ... 

واذكركم واياى (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِن يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا فَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ الْهَوَى أَن تَعْدِلُواْ وَإِن تَلْوُواْ أَوْ تُعْرِضُواْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا)

----------


## R17E

ولا تزال تلك الساقية 
تسقي الموت كل يوم 
وما بين موت و موت 
مات من ظن تنفسه دليل علي الحياة أخي محمد عبد السلام  من الذين يظلهم الله بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله صاحب كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر , و قد حان وقتها .
كثيرا يا أخي ما تغنيت بغبائي و جهلي , و لكني لم أعلم إلا اليوم بأن هناك من بلغ به الغباء حد الفجور , و دوما يا أخي للعدو وجه واحد أعرفه ... غير أني لا أعرف وجهي ... ولا وجوه أصدقائي فالساكت عن الحق شيطان ... ألا شاهت الوجوه 
غزه محاصره لانها لم تبيع ... و غيرها باع غير انه قبض ذلا و خيبه 
يبدوا أننا المحاصرون يا صديقي ... و ستغيثنا غزه بإذن الله

----------


## R17E

> وهل هذا الكلام  يوجه لنا فقط ؟!!!


مشكلتك بأنك تقراء الجرائد اكثر مما تقرء القرءان

----------


## فتى مصر

> مشكلتك بأنك تقراء الجرائد اكثر مما تقرء القرءان


وما ادراك !!! هل اطلعت الغيب ؟!!! ام اتخذت عند الرحمن عهدا فلن يخلف الله وعده؟!!!!

العجب كل العجب ان تتهمنى وانت لا تعرفنى نهائيا ... واظن انه الاجدر بك الا تقع فى مثل هذا الخطأ الفج ...

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

أخى لن يقف مانعا عنهم الدواء والطعام 
أخى لا  ينسى أمر ربه 
تسأل هل الكلام لنا وحدنا 
نعم لأنهم لم يبدأوا  نحن بدأنا وفى ايدي اليهود وضعنا أيدينا 
أنت تقلب الحقائق 
ولا تقبل بقتاعة الحق

أخى لا ينصر اليهود على المسلمين 
ولو هذا عمله ورددت لى أنه ينفذ الأوامر  فتبا لذاك العمل فليتركه  فهو نار تسرى فى جوفه 

ولا تأتى بأقوال الحق لتدلل على باطل 

أنا أشكك فى كيفية مقتل الجندى ولو أنه قتل بنيران فلسطينية لا الومهم  انهم يدافعون عن أرواحهم  ضد اليهود وضد فسادنا وتأمرنا مع اليهود ضدهم

لقد دخلت المرأة النار في قطة حبستها 
فما بالنا نحن وهؤلاء اخوة لنا مسلمون

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

وليه ما عكستش الهدف من هذه الآية الكريمة أيضا 

و قال تعالى فى كتابه الحكيم 


﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ﴾


[المائدة:51]
 لأن معناها واضح وضوح الشمس  ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر أن ما يفعله نظامنا هو ما تذكره الآية الكريمة

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *[frame="7 80"]كفوا أياديكم ..
> ...
> لسنا رجالا ..
> سنَصْدُقُكم
> لسنا رجالا
> ولا نرضى رجالا
> بجانب أرضنا
> فالذل يحرقنا
> والمجد يرفُعكم ويُعليكم
> ...


شيء مؤلم جداً .. أشاركك الألم .. ومثلك يغمرني الخجل .. 
وابرأ مما تبرأت منه لعلي أعذر.

ذكرتني يا أخي بهذه:

السيد مُسجل فلسطين ..

مقدمُه إلى شعبكم
بتوقيع عبدٍ لله
ملتمساً من فضلكم
وأسألكم بحمد الله
دقائق من وقتكم
للنظر في طلبٍ أدناه :

( وبعدُ، فقد اعتمَرَ بحبكم
قلبٌ في جوفٍ أدماه
خطبٌ غير خَطْبكم
فما كان خَطبُكم إياه ..
إلا الوسيلة إلى ربكم
وما كانت نارُ البُغاة ..
وتلك القذائف تمطركم ..
لشهيدٍ إلا مُناه
فالخَطب مجدٌ لكم
وصمودكم فخرٌ وجاه
فأين نحن من عزتكم ..
والعَيشُ بذُلٍّ نحياه ؟
فلأنضر حُمْرَةِ أكفُنِكم
من ذاك العَيش حياة
وقد حَطَّ الوَهْنُ بإخوتكم
فبلغ الصمتُ مَداه
وبيننا، والموتُ بُغْيَتُكم
من يرتعِدُ منهُ ويخشاه
يَتوارَىَ العَسكرُ من صِبْيَتِكم
وفينا رجالٌ .. واأسفاه !
بِزَيْفِ السِلمِ تخذلكم
وترضَون بقدَرِ الله.)

وعليه فنرجو موافقتكم
من بعد الوارد أعلاه
وأوراق اللجوء إليكم
بختم الدمع مستوفاة
بغرض طلب هويتكم
فلما يروي الآثارَ رُواه
تَذكُرني صفحاتٌ تذكُركم
في دفتر "من ظلّوا أُباة " 

علاء زين الدين / 9 يوليو 2006
كانت المشكلة وقتها هي مئات العالقين عل معبر رفح الذي كان يغلق أكثر مما يفتح وفي هذه الأثناء قرأت في إحدى الساحات شكوى لفلسطيني من أحوالهم حيث أصبحوا يعانون الأمرين في السفر والتنقل بين البلاد واللحاق بوظائفهم من جهة أو بأسرهم من جهة أخرى .. 
حتى علق أحدهم أنه يتمنى أنه ما كان فلسطينياً. فما كان مني إلا أن أواسيه بهذه الكلمات.

فماذا عسانا نقول الآن .. ألا يوجد وسيلة إلا أن نتوارى خجلاً ؟

----------


## فتى مصر

> أنت تقلب الحقائق 
> ولا تقبل بقتاعة الحق


لنتفق اولا بألا تكون لغه الحوار بيننا مبنيه على اتهامات ... ويركن كل منا الى وجهة نظر الأخر ويفندها بدلا من القاء الاتهامات التى تنقص من قدر موجهها ... 




> أخى لن يقف مانعا عنهم الدواء والطعام 
> أخى لا ينسى أمر ربه


ومن كان يقف لهذا ؟!!! الامر كله يخضع لتنظيم ولسيادة دولة على حدودها ... فالحدود ليس (سوق غزه) القابع فى حى الشرابية .. 





> نعم لأنهم لم يبدأوا نحن بدأنا وفى ايدي اليهود وضعنا أيدينا


وهل الجندى الذى كان يؤدى خدمته العسكرية الذى ناله اتهامك كان يمد يده لاسرائيل؟ ام كان يصحوا فى قلب البرد بينما اتمتع انا وانت بالنوم العميق ونحلم باحلام سعيده ... 
هل تدركين ما يعانية الجنود الذى كنت واحد منهم من مشقة الخدمة والتدريبات وقله الطعام وايقاف الاجازات ؟ 
هل تظنين ان الخدمة العسكرية التى يؤديها الجنود ولاسيما فى اسلحة الحدود والمشاة والاسلحة الثقيلة مجرد نزهه ؟ 
الا تعرفين ان النظام هو اساس اى عمل وان هناك قيادات وتسلسل وظيفيى وعسكرى يتحكم فى كافة الامور ؟ وان الامور السيادية تخضع لنظم صارمة تتحكم فيها ..





> أخى لا ينصر اليهود على المسلمين 
> ولو هذا عمله ورددت لى أنه ينفذ الأوامر فتبا لذاك العمل فليتركه فهو نار تسرى فى جوفه


فكره القيادة يجب ان تكون معلومة لديك يا سيدتى ... فمن غير المعقول ان اقوم انا وانت وغيرنا بالتصرف والتحكم حسب الاهواء والقناعات الشخصية ... فلولا وجود هذا الجندى الشهيد وغيره فى تلك البقاع من حدود مصر لاصبحت مصر فريسة سهله لكل من اراد تخريبها والنيل منها ... ويجب ان تعلمى ان الامور ان لم يكن لها نظام وضوابط وهو السارى فى العالم باكلمه لاصبح العالم سوقا حقيقا للاسلحة ولارتفع معدل الجريمة بشكل يستحيل السيطرة عليه ... 
وانه لمن العجب كل العجب ان يقدم فلسطينى على ان يقتل مصريا وهو يملك سلاحا ولا يوجه سلاحة صوب اسرائيل !!!!







> ولا تأتى بأقوال الحق لتدلل على باطل


تشكيك اخر ليس فى محله .. ولن ارد الاهتام بمثله فقط يمكنك تفنيد ذلك ان وجد وليا حق الرد عليه .. 






> أنا أشكك فى كيفية مقتل الجندى ولو أنه قتل بنيران فلسطينية لا الومهم انهم يدافعون عن أرواحهم ضد اليهود وضد فسادنا وتأمرنا مع اليهود ضدهم



انت لا تلوميه لكن رب العالمين من فوق سبع سماوات وعده بالعذاب الاتى 


(وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا ) سورة النساء ايه 93





> وضد فسادنا وتأمرنا مع اليهود ضدهم


بالقياس على ما قلتيه يباح لاى فلسطينى ان يقتلك وانت تمرين فى الشارع .. حيث جاء سياق كلامك فى صيغة الجمع والتعميم .. 

وللتذكير فإن الذكر تنفع المؤمنين قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( عينان لا تمسهما النار ابدا عينا ً بكت من خشية الله وعينا باتت تحرس فى سبيل الله )

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخى الحبيب محمد 
> ما أصعب هذه اللحظات التى تمر على أمتنا الإسلامية..
> خطأ كبير إستسلامنا لهذا الواقع المرير..
> لابد أن نرفضه ولا نقبل أو نسلم به أبدا..
> يخطىء الكثيرون فى ترديدهم بفخر أن المسلمين سوف يحاربون اليهود فى آخر الزمان وينتصرون عليهم..
> الخطأ ليس فى ترديد البشارة..الخطأ فى الإفتخار بذلك..والركون إليه..
> فالفخر لن يحوزه المنهزمون والمستسلمون والخانعون والمتآمرون والمعرضون..
> الفخر سيناله الرافضون للظلم والمقاومون له والمحاربون له والمقاتلون فى سبيل الله..
> نصرة فلسطين ليست منة ولا منحة ولا فضل..نصرة فلسطين واجب وفرض من يقول بالتخلى عنها يجب أن يراجع نفسه ألف مرة ومرة..
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب .. أحمد ناصر
وأحيي فيك روحك المتوثبة .. وحماستك المتوقدة .. لتحرير الأرض .. وإعادة المقدسات .. هكذا كانت مصر وأبناء مصر .. وهكذا ستظل إن شاء الله .. وما دعوات التفرق والتشرذم التي يرددها البعض اليوم إلا سحابة صيف لا شك ستنقشع عما قريب بإذن الله
نسأل الله تعالى أن يستعملنا في نصرة إخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين .. وفك الحصار الظالم عن المحاصرين في غزة .. وألا يؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا
تقبل خالص حبي أخي الكريم  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> أحييك أخي على موقفك وعلى صرختك ضد الظلم  
> كل مسلم حق لا يخلو قلبه من تلك المعانى المتضمنة  فى كلماتك المؤلمة  
> أصبحت علانية هكذا مناصرتنا لهم وتبعيتنا 
> ويتحدثون عن السيادة أين هذه السيادة  
> هل أصبحت فى تلقى الأوامر وتنفيذها 
> النظام المصرى فى موقفه هذا أشبه  بمجند الأمن المركزي
>  الذى قد يقتل أخاه إذا تلقى أمر بذلك من رئيسه  
> ليس هذا هو الإسلام  ليست هذه هى هويتنا المسلمة 
> يقع الكثيرون فى خطأ النظر إلى غزة 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة على مشاركتك وإضافتك القيمة
والحق أن المؤمن أخو المؤمن .. لا يظلمه ولا يسلمه ولا يخذله .. ما يحدث اليوم من الحكومة المصرية تجاه إخواننا العزل المستضعفين في غزة هو خذلان بكل المقاييس .. أشعر بالعار عندما أرى أنصار الحرية وحقوق الإنسان من أوروبا يأتون لنصرة أهل غزة وإغاثتهم .. فتقابلهم الحكومة المصرية بالعدوان .. والضرب .. والإهانة .. وأخيرا بمحاولة سجن بعضهم .. لمصلحة من هذا ؟؟
لا شك أن قضية قتل الجندي المصري على الحدود تم استغلالها بشكل مستفز مثير .. وكأن الجدار تم إنشاؤه بعد قتل الجندي .. إن صح أنه قتل بنيران فلسطينية كما يدعي الإعلام المصري غير النزيه .. ونقول لكل عاقل منصف .. لقد بدأ إنشاء الجدار قبل هذا الحادث .. فلماذا نتخد الحادث ذريعة ومبررا لجدار العار
هذا سؤال لمن كان له قلب .. أو كان منصفا يزن الأمور بالعدل والإنصاف
وتقبلي تحياتي أختي الفاضلة  :f2:

----------


## R17E

> وما ادراك !!! هل اطلعت الغيب ؟!!! ام اتخذت عند الرحمن عهدا فلن يخلف الله وعده؟!!!!
> 
> العجب كل العجب ان تتهمنى وانت لا تعرفنى نهائيا ... واظن انه الاجدر بك الا تقع فى مثل هذا الخطأ الفج ...


قبل الحديث عن الجدير و الاجدر ... مالي و مال لشخصك ... فهل تظن مثلا أن فهم أفكارك من قبيل إطلاع الغيب ..أو العهد من الله..!!؟
وددت أن أقول لك بان كل إناء بما فيه ينضح ... و لكن وجدت ان الاقرب "علي وشك يبان يا مضاغ اللبان ..."

ثم من قال بأني لا أعرفك..!! :1: 


قال أحدهم يوما في خضم الحديث عن الماكدونالدز والمقاطعة
إن أول منتج يجب مقاطعته هو "الحكام العرب" .. لأنه منتج أمريكي أكثر من الكوكا كولا !

----------


## فتى مصر

> فهل تظن مثلا أن فهم أفكارك من قبيل إطلاع الغيب ..أو العهد من الله..!!؟


 على اساس انى كان بينى وبين افكار مطروحة للنقاش ؟!!! فجأة تواجدت واقحمت نفسك وارتديت ثوب العالم ببواطن الامور ثم قلت بكل ثقه انى اقرا الجرائد اكثر مما اقرأ القراءن ؟!!! وهى احدى سلسة الاحكام الجوفاء التى تطلق هباءاً وتثير الضحك والشفقة...  




> وددت أن أقول لك بان كل إناء بما فيه ينضح ... و لكن وجدت ان الاقرب "علي وشك يبان يا مضاغ اللبان ..."


تلك الطريقة التى تعتمد على (التلأيح ) لا يصح ان يتواجد داخل اروقة المنتدى.. فهى مادة خصبه ودمسه لنساء( المصاطب) فقط .. وان اردت ان تقول شيئا ما فاحرى بك ان توجهه مباشره .. دون اللجوء الى هذا الاسلوب ..

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب الصعيدي  :f: 

أرجو من الجميع سماع هذه الخطبة ...
 
*جناية الإخوان على غزة* 
 
دمت بخير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *كفوا أياديكم ..
> *
> *ألقوا السلاح .. كفى ..*
> *ما عاد يُجديكم*
> *يكفي مقاومةًً*
> *يكفي جهاداً*
> *هيا ارفعوا الراية البيضاء*
> *وانبطحوا*
> *لنطعمكم ونسقيكم*
> ...


 ما بين التهكم الساخر والسرد الموجع لحقائق غربيه بالفعل على أمتنا
أجهش الحرف هنا فى البكاء
وكتب بأضعف ما يملك  " بدمـــوعة "
شهادة براءة من عزل جزء مصاب عن الكيان الأم 
ومعك اخى الحبيب محمد أبرأ من هذا الجدار 


الأخ الكريم فتى مصر 
هل يعقل أن ننسى العدو الحقيقى
 ونتيه فى دروب تبادل الاتهامات التى لن نجلب منها الا المزيد والمزيد من الشقاق 
وهذا مبلغ امنيات العدو الحقيقى
وهل يليق أن نتبادل السباب داخل البيت الواحد تحت اى ظروف
أعتقد اخى ان الامر قد افلت منك بعض الشىء 
تحت وطأ الغضب على موت الشهيد المصرى 
ولكن المؤمن كيس فطن كما بين الحبيب محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
وعلينا رؤية الامور من منظور كياننا العربى والاسلامى الواحد
وجل من لا يخطىء 

*الاخ الحبيب الصعيدى* 
بعد إذنك انا نقلت الموضوع لقاعة الشعر الفصيح مكانه الطبيعى 
محبتى لك دوما

----------


## فتى مصر

استاذى صفحات العمر تحية طيبة ،



> هل يعقل أن ننسى العدو الحقيقى
> ونتيه فى دروب تبادل الاتهامات التى لن نجلب منها الا المزيد والمزيد من الشقاق


لا يعقل ان ننسى العدو الحقيقى وهو اسرائيل ... ولكن لا يعقل اكثر ان يذهب دم جنديا مصريا هباءا من اجل اننا نود ان نظهر فى ثوب المتسامح والكبير .. والذى تؤكد الدول الشقيقة كل مره هدهسها لتلك الشعارات الجوفاء وما امر الجزائر عليكم ببعيد ... وانا اقسم بالله العظيم ان ايا مما يتشدقون بالعروبة وبغزه لو فقد احد ابناءه من فلسطينى جائع ومشرد لاقدم على لعن فلسطين وجعلها اسفل سافلين ... ولكن لان الامر بعيد عنهم ولانهم يعشقون الكلمات الرنانه واظهار صفات الشهامه المزيفة تجدهم فى كل موضع يذكروننا بالواجب والمطلوب والدين ... متناسين عمدا ان الجندى المصرى راح جراء رصاصة غادرة حقيرة ... ولانهم يعشقون ان يكون الدم المصرى رخصيا والدم او البترول العربى غاليا ... واذا كان كل منهم يحمل كل هذا الحب الجارف للقضية فماذا قدم ؟!!! وليرسل باحد ابناءه او بنفسه شخصيا الى غزه فيحمل سلاحا ويقاتل العدو بدلا من ان يمجد قتل مواطنا شريف وقف فى جوف الليل حيث البرد القاتل وهو ينام على وسادات من الحرير ...






> وهل يليق أن نتبادل السباب داخل البيت الواحد تحت اى ظروف


اعتقد يا استاذى اننى لم اقدم على السباب .. وان لم يخلو النقاش من الحده التى تنتج عادة ً حين يحجر المتناقش عقله ويابى ان يسمع الا لصوته رغم وضوح الحقيقة كوضوح الشمس فى كبد السماء ... وان كنت اتمنى ان يوجه كلامك الى غيرى ايضا استنادا لمبدأ الحياد ... ولكنى اتقبل هذا فانا اعتبر نفسى اخا صغيرا لحضرتك ولك على حق النصحية ...


تقبل تحياتى ...

فتى مصر..

----------


## الصعيدي

> ولا تزال تلك الساقية 
> تسقي الموت كل يوم 
> وما بين موت و موت 
> مات من ظن تنفسه دليل علي الحياة أخي محمد عبد السلام  من الذين يظلهم الله بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله صاحب كلمة حق عند سلطان جائر , و قد حان وقتها .
> كثيرا يا أخي ما تغنيت بغبائي و جهلي , و لكني لم أعلم إلا اليوم بأن هناك من بلغ به الغباء حد الفجور , و دوما يا أخي للعدو وجه واحد أعرفه ... غير أني لا أعرف وجهي ... ولا وجوه أصدقائي فالساكت عن الحق شيطان ... ألا شاهت الوجوه 
> غزه محاصره لانها لم تبيع ... و غيرها باع غير انه قبض ذلا و خيبه 
> يبدوا أننا المحاصرون يا صديقي ... و ستغيثنا غزه بإذن الله


أخي الحبيب .. محمد  ::h:: 
- قد آن الأوان التغيير .. وأول ما أبدأ به تغيير قناعاتي بشأن شخصكم الكريم .. فما زلت أرى فيك جديدا كل يوم .. وأنت العابر كطيف بلا أثر .. تعطر المكان بعبير الصدق والإخلاص

- ألا وإن أغبى الأغبياء هو من باع آخرته بدنيا غيره .. فخسر الدنيا والآخرة .. ولم يحظ في دنياه إلا بالفتات .. وقد كان فتاته مقسوما لو أنه يعلم .. وأما آخرته .. فنسأل الله العافية

- وجبت الكلمة أخي الكريم .. فقد ساء الحال .. وشاهت الوجوه .. ونطق كل رويبضة .. ووقف الدعاة على أبواب جهنم يقذفون فيها كل غافل .. وقديما قالوا .. إن الفتنة إذا أقبلت عرفها كل عالم .. وإذا أدبرت عرفها كل جاهل .. فتح الله عليك .. وزادك علما وفضلا .. والسامعين .. والقارئين .. آمين
تحية من قلب يحبك .. فدمت بود   ::h::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> استاذى صفحات العمر تحية طيبة ،
> 
> 
> لا يعقل ان ننسى العدو الحقيقى وهو اسرائيل ... ولكن لا يعقل اكثر ان يذهب دم جنديا مصريا هباءا من اجل اننا نود ان نظهر فى ثوب المتسامح والكبير .. والذى تؤكد الدول الشقيقة كل مره هدهسها لتلك الشعارات الجوفاء وما امر الجزائر عليكم ببعيد ... وانا اقسم بالله العظيم ان ايا مما يتشدقون بالعروبة وبغزه لو فقد احد ابناءه من فلسطينى جائع ومشرد لاقدم على لعن فلسطين وجعلها اسفل سافلين ... ولكن لان الامر بعيد عنهم ولانهم يعشقون الكلمات الرنانه واظهار صفات الشهامه المزيفة تجدهم فى كل موضع يذكروننا بالواجب والمطلوب والدين ... متناسين عمدا ان الجندى المصرى راح جراء رصاصة غادرة حقيرة ... ولانهم يعشقون ان يكون الدم المصرى رخصيا والدم او البترول العربى غاليا ... واذا كان كل منهم يحمل كل هذا الحب الجارف للقضية فماذا قدم ؟!!! وليرسل باحد ابناءه او بنفسه شخصيا الى غزه فيحمل سلاحا ويقاتل العدو بدلا من ان يمجد قتل مواطنا شريف وقف فى جوف الليل حيث البرد القاتل وهو ينام على وسادات من الحرير ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
صباح الخير اخى الجميل فتى مصر 
واضح انك ما فمهتش قصدى 
انا مش ضد غضبتك 
دى طبيعيه وحميه محمودة جدا محدش يقدر ينكرها عليك 
لكن لو بصينا للامر بمنظور اعمق شويه 
هنلاقى ان الانسان ممكن يعيش من غير إيد مثلا 
أو رجل أو حتى من غير عين 
لكن استحاله يعيش من غير قلب 
هو ده سر بقاء الكيان
مصر قلب الكيان ورمانة ميزانه 
التاريخ والجغرافيا وكل حاجه بتقول ده
ودا قدرها وضرورى تتحمل كل تبعياته 
وبعدين مهو سيدنا حارثه مات بإيد احد إخوانه
عن طريق الخطأ ومع ذلك 
بشر الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أمه بأنه اصاب الفردوس الأعلى 
إمتنا مفيهاش قتلى يا فتى مصر 
وعندنا الحمد لله الصبر والإيمان والاحتساب
لان قتلانا شهداء ماداموا فى رباط 
ربنا ينور بصيرتك وقلبك ويحفظك من كل سوء 
وعلى فكره انا لم أقصد بتبادل السباب فى البيت الواحد بالمداخلات
ولست ابدا ضد اى نقاش مادام لن يأخذنا الى دائرة الجدل العقيم
لكنى اقصد ما ورد فى مداخلتك الاولى حيال اشقاء 
يجب فى كل الاحوال أن لا ننسى ولا نتناسى ابدا
 صلة الدم والعقيدة التى تربطنا
محبتى لك

----------


## فراشة

أخى الصعيدى

والله كلمات موجعه مؤلمة لأقصى درجه

أنا معك فنظامنا خذلنا كثيرا

وللأسف لانستطيع ان ننفصل عنه
فرغما عنا يمثلنا

ومقتل الجندى لا ندرى من وراءه وما هدفه

وربما يكون هذا هوالهدف منه

أن نقول ان النظام كان معه الحق فى عمل الجدار

ولكنك أخى أجريت الجراحه بدون مخدر

فكان الألم قاسى

رغم أنك وللأسف أصبت الحقيقة

تقبل تحيااااااااتى

ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخى لن يقف مانعا عنهم الدواء والطعام 
> أخى لا  ينسى أمر ربه 
> تسأل هل الكلام لنا وحدنا 
> نعم لأنهم لم يبدأوا  نحن بدأنا وفى ايدي اليهود وضعنا أيدينا 
> أنت تقلب الحقائق 
> ولا تقبل بقتاعة الحق
> 
> أخى لا ينصر اليهود على المسلمين 
> ولو هذا عمله ورددت لى أنه ينفذ الأوامر  فتبا لذاك العمل فليتركه  فهو نار تسرى فى جوفه 
> ...


أشكرك أختي الفاضلة على مرورك مرة أخرى .. أحسب أن البداية هي الشعور الحقيقي بالأخوة .. بعمقها .. ومعناها .. واستحقاقتها .. الشعور بالجسد الواحد .. أعتقد أن هذا الشعور مفقود .. لايشعر به الكثيرون .. ولابد أن يكون هو البداية
جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> شيء مؤلم جداً .. أشاركك الألم .. ومثلك يغمرني الخجل .. 
> وابرأ مما تبرأت منه لعلي أعذر.
> 
> ذكرتني يا أخي بهذه:
> 
> السيد مُسجل فلسطين ..
> 
> مقدمُه إلى شعبكم
> بتوقيع عبدٍ لله
> ...


أستاذي الفاضل .. علاء زين الدين
أوجعت قلبي بكلماتك .. ومواساتك لأخي الفلسطيني .. الذي يستكثر عليه البعض اليوم عبارات المواساة .. ويرفع في وجهه سلاح الكبر والفخر بأمجاد فارغة .. متناسين قول الله تعالى ( أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين ) .. أشعر أن هذا الزمان عكس فيه القوم الآية .. وأشد ما أخشى أن يستبدلنا الله تعالى وقد فرطنا في حق الأخوة .. وغلب حب الدنيا في قلوبنا على حب الآخرة
أشكرك أستاذي الكريم على إضافتك القيمة .. ومشاركتك الطيبة .. وتقبل تحياتي  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

*أخي الكريم .. إبراهيم .. دراجون شادو 
أحييك أخي الكريم على مرورك الكريم
ومشاركتك الطيبة
وتقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

> ما بين التهكم الساخر والسرد الموجع لحقائق غربيه بالفعل على أمتنا
> أجهش الحرف هنا فى البكاء
> وكتب بأضعف ما يملك  " بدمـــوعة "
> شهادة براءة من عزل جزء مصاب عن الكيان الأم 
> ومعك اخى الحبيب محمد أبرأ من هذا الجدار 
> 
> 
> الأخ الكريم فتى مصر 
> هل يعقل أن ننسى العدو الحقيقى
> ...


أخي الحبيب .. وأستاذي المبدع .. الشاعر / محمد سعيد
لئن أجهش الحرف بالبكاء .. فإن القلب لينفطر من الأسى والغضب .. من هذه الجريمة التي يقف شعبنا منها موقف المتفرج .. ولا نستطيع أنه نلومه فهو مقهور .. شأنه شأن أهل غزة .. غير أنهم اختاروا طريق العزة والحرية .. ورفضوا عرض الخبز مقابل الكرامة .. ولم نحسم نحن خيارنا بعد
أحييك أخي على تعليقك الجميل .. وإعلان البراءة الذي نرجو أن يشفع لنا عند الله .. يوم يسأل الله الصادقين عن صدقهم .. نسأل الله أن نكون منهم
تقبل تحياتي أخي الفاضل  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخى الصعيدى
> والله كلمات موجعه مؤلمة لأقصى درجه
> أنا معك فنظامنا خذلنا كثيرا
> وللأسف لانستطيع ان ننفصل عنه
> فرغما عنا يمثلنا
> ومقتل الجندى لا ندرى من وراءه وما هدفه
> وربما يكون هذا هوالهدف منه
> أن نقول ان النظام كان معه الحق فى عمل الجدار
> ولكنك أخى أجريت الجراحه بدون مخدر
> ...


أختي الكريمة .. فراشة
آسف إن كانت الكلمات موجعة .. فلم أكن أنطق بها إلا لأن الفعل أشد إيلاما .. والوقف قمة في الألم .. وربما لا يجوز مع هذا الظرف رقيق الكلمات .. قال الشاعر العربي الوطني أحمد مطر .. 

بلطة الجزار لا يذبحها قطر الندى
آه يا عصر القصاص
لا مناص
آن لي أن أترك الحبر
وأن أكتب شعري بالرصاص

لا حق أبدا لهذا النظام الفاسد في بناء هكذا جدار .. إسرائيل اليوم تشكر مصر على جهودها في حصار غزة .. ونحن نقول أصلهم بيهربوا سلاح لمصر .. ما هذه السطحية .. والتفاهة .. أخشى والله من انتقام الله من بلدنا الحبيب .. بخيانة حكامه .. وصمت أبنائه .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
خالص أسفى على قسوة الكلمات أختي الفاضلة .. وتقبلي تحياتي  :f:

----------


## dead_man00

حقيقة لا يعلمها الجميع
الشعب الفلسطيني لا يجوع ولا كما يدعي البعض لا يجد الدواء والكساء
هل تعلمون لماذا ؟
بفضل أشقائهم المصريين وبفضل الأنفاق التى ستظل موجودة رغم الجدار الذي يتم تشييده 
وهذا تماما ما يعلمه الاخوة فى فلسطين حتى لو ادعى البعض غير ذلك
-------
هل يعلم الجميع أن هناك انفاقا على أعماق لا يتخيل أحد ان يقوم مجرد أفراد بتشييدها كما ان هذه الانفاق تسمح بعبور سيارات ومن الحجم الكبير 
---------
هل تعتقدون ان المخابرات المصرية لا تعلم بوجود مثل هذه الانفاق 
هل تعتقدون ان سلاح المهندسين بالجيش المصري ليس له دور فى تشييد هذه الانفاق وفى اخفائها عن اعين اليهود
هل تعتقدون انه يمكن لفلسطينى واحد ان يحصل على قطعة سلاح بدون علم المخابرات المصرية
--------
انها الحرب بين المسلمين واليهود وما الحرب الا خدعة
والحدق يفهم

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *كفوا أياديكم ..
> *
> *ألقوا السلاح .. كفى ..*
> *ما عاد يُجديكم*
> *يكفي مقاومةًً*
> *يكفي جهاداً*
> *هيا ارفعوا الراية البيضاء*
> *وانبطحوا*
> *لنطعمكم ونسقيكم*
> ...


 *أخي الحبيب الصعيدي*

*في الحقيقه أنا من أول القراء لهذه القصيده الرائعه*
*ولكني لم أتمكن من التعليق عليها وقتها*
*بسبب تضارب المشاعر والإحساسيس* 
*التي لم أتمكن من التعبير عنها وقت قراءتي للقصيده*
*واليوم أيضاً أجدني لا زلت على نفس هذا الحال*
*ولكني أستطيع على الأقل أن أعلن أنا أيضاً*
*براءتي من بناء جدار العار*
*وأعلن إضافة إلى ذلك*
*أنه لا أحد إستطاع في كل ماقد قرأت*
*ولا أظن أن هناك أحداً سيتطيع فيما سأقرأه* 
*أو أستمع إليه فيما بعد*
*أن يقنعني بأن هذا الجدار هو لأجل الأمن القومي المصري*
*وأكتفي بهذا القدر*
*فأنت قد عبرت عن مكنون نفسي خير تعبير* 
*من خلال قصيدتك الحره الشريفه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## الصعيدي

> حقيقة لا يعلمها الجميع
> الشعب الفلسطيني لا يجوع ولا كما يدعي البعض لا يجد الدواء والكساء
> هل تعلمون لماذا ؟
> بفضل أشقائهم المصريين وبفضل الأنفاق التى ستظل موجودة رغم الجدار الذي يتم تشييده 
> وهذا تماما ما يعلمه الاخوة فى فلسطين حتى لو ادعى البعض غير ذلك
> -------
> هل يعلم الجميع أن هناك انفاقا على أعماق لا يتخيل أحد ان يقوم مجرد أفراد بتشييدها كما ان هذه الانفاق تسمح بعبور سيارات ومن الحجم الكبير 
> ---------
> هل تعتقدون ان المخابرات المصرية لا تعلم بوجود مثل هذه الانفاق 
> ...


أخي الكريم .. Dead Man
كم تمنيت أن تكون الحقيقة كما تقول .. وما زلت أتمنى هذا .. وأشعر في نفسي أن مصر الطيبة العظيمة لا يمكن أن تخذل إخوتها في الدين وجيرانها في الوطن .. وأن ما نعلمه أقل بكثير مما لانعلمه
ولكننا أخي الكريم ليس لنا إلا الظاهر .. وهو مؤلم .. مخزي .. والفاسد على ارضه لا يرجى منه صلاح خارجها .. والله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين
تقبل تحياتي أخي الكريم  :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> *أخي الحبيب الصعيدي*
> 
> *في الحقيقه أنا من أول القراء لهذه القصيده الرائعه*
> *ولكني لم أتمكن من التعليق عليها وقتها*
> *بسبب تضارب المشاعر والإحساسيس* 
> *التي لم أتمكن من التعبير عنها وقت قراءتي للقصيده*
> *واليوم أيضاً أجدني لا زلت على نفس هذا الحال*
> *ولكني أستطيع على الأقل أن أعلن أنا أيضاً*
> *براءتي من بناء جدار العار*
> ...


أخي الحبيب .. الشاعر المبدع .. عصام علم الدين

شهادة أعتز بها .. وزيارة زادتني شرفا .. فلك مني أطيب تحية أخي عصام .. وكل الشكر على تثبيت الموضوع
حق للمشاعر أن تتضارب من هذه الفتنة التي تدع الحليم حيران .. ولك كل الحق .. فالفتنة هذه المرة ليست في ابتلاء أو شدة .. وإنما في تلبيس الحق بالباطل .. والبطل بالحق .. ولا مخرج منها إلا بالاعتصام بحبل الله .. فهو المنجي .. وهو الذي ينير البصائر لترى الحق حقا والباطل باطلا .. فنسأل الله الهداية
أحييك أخي الكريم .. وتقبل خالص ودي  ::h::

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *[frame="7 80"]
> ضقنا بكم ذرعا
> لا حل إلا بالجدار
> فعسى الجدار
> يستر عارنا منكم
> ويحميكم[/frame]*
> *-------------*بقلم .. مصري يعلن براءته من جدار العار


أخي الكريم الصعيدي

بل هو صوت الحق يعلو مدويا بكلماتك 
و لسان حال شعب " كان أبيّا " و لكنه 
سُحق  و ضُللت دروبه فتاه في مدارات 
العيش ، ولكنّه - رغم ذاك - تبقى به بعض 
أنفاس تعلن رفضها لما يجري.

سعدت بتواجدي بين سطورك الرائعة .

تحياتي

----------


## MELIAN

اين كان صوتك يا فتى مصر عندما قتلت اسرائيل جنديين مصريين على الحدود، لم يتجرأ أي مصري، بما فيهم أنا، ان يفتح فمه بكلمة واحد والا سيذهب وراء الشمس. أم أنت كما قال الشاعر: أسد عليّ وعلى الأعداء نعامة؟

----------


## الجنوبي ..

*تحياتي ..
 لاعجب هذه الحوارات الساخنه وهذا الإختلاف ومهما كان رأي .. تحية مني إلى كل المتحاورين هذه الحالة التي صنعتها القصيده ولو على نطاق ضيق
تقول أننا شعب لايموت .. شعب عزه وتاريخ أمه ... والليل في شدة إسوادده حالك الظلمه ينبئ بفجر قادم لامحاله ..فهذه سنة الله في أرضه ..
وتحية للبواسل من أهل الأرض المباركه ونشد من عزمهم ونقول لهم نحن معكم والله معنا جميعا .. قليلٌ من الصبر .. نحن أمَّةٌ لاتموت ..*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أمنيات طيبه بالتوفيق في مسابقة*
* حورس أبناء مصر*

* عصام علم الدين*

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كانت صرخة وكلمة حق
خرجت من قلبك يا محمد
وصلت لقلوبنا مباشرة
1000 مبروك على الذهب يا أبوقلب ذهب
يا صديقى الجميل وأخى الحبيب
إنت مبدع وجميل

----------


## د. أمل

أخى الفاضل " الصعيدى "

ألف مبروك فوزك بذهبية حورس

و أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق

دمت بكل خير

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ألف مبروك الصعيدي حورس 2010 الذهبي

وإن شاء الله للأمام دوماً

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا أستاذ محمد
وأشكر حورس ان جعل الفرصة تتسنى لى لقراءة هذه القطعة الأدبية الصادقة والمعبرة
أشكرك جدا
مع أطيب التمنيات لك بدوام التفوق ...
 :f2:

----------


## فخراوى

*مليون مبروك حورس الذهبى على جميل ما أبدعت*

*دمت مبدعاً تسعدنا بكل جميل و جديد*

*حليم ..*

----------


## فراشة

*ألف ألف ميروك أ. محمد

تستحق وعن جدارة كل التميز والتكريم

أرق تحياتي وأطيب أمنياتي لك دائما

*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل الصعيدى

ليت هذة الأمنية تصلهم أخى
وإطلالة شعرية معبرة
دام وجودك الرائع
ومبارك حورس ولك كل الامنيات الطيبة

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مبروك يا ابو يحيي 
الف مليون مبروك*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أخى الحبيب الغالى الصعيدى  

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## الصعيدي

> أخي الكريم الصعيدي
> 
> بل هو صوت الحق يعلو مدويا بكلماتك 
> و لسان حال شعب " كان أبيّا " و لكنه 
> سُحق  و ضُللت دروبه فتاه في مدارات 
> العيش ، ولكنّه - رغم ذاك - تبقى به بعض 
> أنفاس تعلن رفضها لما يجري.
> 
> سعدت بتواجدي بين سطورك الرائعة .
> ...


أخي الكريم Awseemi A9eel
بل الشرف لي ان زينت صفحتي بزيارتك الكريمة
وتحيتك العطرة
لك كل الود
وتقبل تحياتي
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> اين كان صوتك يا فتى مصر عندما قتلت اسرائيل جنديين مصريين على الحدود، لم يتجرأ أي مصري، بما فيهم أنا، ان يفتح فمه بكلمة واحد والا سيذهب وراء الشمس. أم أنت كما قال الشاعر: أسد عليّ وعلى الأعداء نعامة؟


مرحبا بك أخي MELIAN
وأحييك أطيب تحية على مرورك الكريم
وليتحمل بعضنا بعضا
فاختلاف الرأي لا يحمل سوء نية
ولكنه الإعلام المضلل
و الأقلام المأجورة
تحيل الحق باطلا
والباطل حقا
ولكنهم بكل تأكيد
لن يستطيعوا ان يخدعوا كل الناس كل الوقت
دمت بود أخي الكريم
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> *تحياتي ..
>  لاعجب هذه الحوارات الساخنه وهذا الإختلاف ومهما كان رأي .. تحية مني إلى كل المتحاورين هذه الحالة التي صنعتها القصيده ولو على نطاق ضيق
> تقول أننا شعب لايموت .. شعب عزه وتاريخ أمه ... والليل في شدة إسوادده حالك الظلمه ينبئ بفجر قادم لامحاله ..فهذه سنة الله في أرضه ..
> وتحية للبواسل من أهل الأرض المباركه ونشد من عزمهم ونقول لهم نحن معكم والله معنا جميعا .. قليلٌ من الصبر .. نحن أمَّةٌ لاتموت ..*


وتحية لك أخي الجنوبي الكريم
وتحية لشعبنا الشهم الكريم
الذي يقف بكل قواه الوطنية بجانب إخوانه تحت الحصار في غزة
وتحية لشعب فلسطين الأبية
تحية لكل من استمسك بخيار الجهاد والمقاومة
والله غالب على أمره
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
وتقبل خالص ودي
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك أ/ الصعيدى

*

----------


## سوما

> *كفوا أياديكم ..
> ألقوا السلاح .. كفى ..
> ما عاد يُجديكم
> يكفي مقاومةًً
> يكفي جهاداً
> هيا ارفعوا الراية البيضاء
> وانبطحوا
> لنطعمكم ونسقيكم
> كفوا عن الصبر
> ...


يا الله كلمات موجعة للحقيقتها ,, للأسف ..
ان شاء الله يظهر رجال بحق ليمسحوا أثار العار والوجع الذى أصاب الجميع ,,, متفاءلة خيراً طول ما باقى رجالاً مثلك رافضين لما يحدث ..!!
حقيقي شعور يستحق وسام التميز ... :f2:  دمتِ بكل رقى ..

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

دونتها اخي الحبيب 
دونتها في اوراقي 
فهي بحق رائعه ادبيه صادقه 
عنوان لمشاعرنا وقت بناء العار 
اخي الحبيب 
مبروك لحورس 
ان تزينت بتلك الجميله 

تحياتي دائما ولحروفك الصادقه

----------


## الصعيدي

*أخوتي الكرام .. أخواتي الفاضلات

عصام علم الدين



قلب مصر



أحمد ناصر



Daw Daw



بوكي بوكي



اليمامة



فخراوي



فراشة



قيثارة



أ/ سيد



أشرف المجاهد



أخت ضابط شرطة



سوما



محمد حسين



أشكركم كل الشكر على تهانيكم الرقيقة

ومشاعركم الصادقة

وأسال الله أن يفك حصار إخواننا الصامدين في غزة

تقبلوا خالص ودي

 *

----------


## nova_n

الاستاذ القدير الصعيدى

قصيدة معبرة جميلة مبروك الفوز

شكرا

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مبروك أ / الصعيدى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم الصعيدى

*

----------


## saydsalem

*بوح راائع*
* وكلمات ومعانى ولا اجمل* 
* سلمت وسلم بوحك الراقى* 
* تحياتى وتقديرى لك*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------

